# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Split - pregled autosjedalica - subota 26.09. u 16,00

## happy mummy

PREGLED AUTOSJEDALICA - SPLIT 
U subotu, 26.09.2009. godine, u vremenu od 16,00 do 18,00 sati na južnom parkiralištu Građevinsko-arhitektonskog fakulteta (Matice hrvatske 15) Udruga Roda organizira besplatni pregled dječjih autosjedalica. Pregled će obaviti Rodine educirane savjetnice za autosjedalice. Tijekom pregleda roditelji i budući roditelji će moći dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć u svezi ispravnog korištenja autosjedalica njihove djece. Roditelje koji planiraju doći molimo da ponesu sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice, ukoliko ih imaju, a poželjno je da dovedu i dijete.

----------


## zrinka

dizem   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka19

ima li sanse za skori pregled as

----------


## zrinka19

:Sad:

----------


## dora5

ej zrinka,ja sam pri kraju prosle godine isto postavila to pitanje i dady cool mi je odgovorio da bi trebao pregled bit u prvom ,cini mi se,tromjesecju.pa eto,nadajmo se

----------


## zrinka

bit ce skoro javim za koji dan cim utvrdimo tocan datum
 :Smile:

----------


## zrinka19

:Very Happy:

----------


## zrinka19

:Cekam:

----------


## dora5

:Coffee:

----------


## zrinka19

:Bye:

----------

